# folded leaves by a worm



## zack67360 (May 13, 2011)

Hello,
I have some vines, and the last few years near the end of the season I've noticed the leaves are folded in half, held together by a web, and a worm between the folds. Also, I believe some of the leaves have been munched on. What can I do about this without possible contamination to the grapes? The grapes seem fine, but the vines look terrible with the leaves like this. Thanks 
zack


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 13, 2011)

Grape Leaf-folder (Desmia funeralis)

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/fruit/grape_leaffolder.htm


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2011)

Are you spraying your vines? I know the vineyard owners around here spray regularly.


----------



## zack67360 (May 24, 2011)

Yes, that is what my grapes get is the grape leaf fold. What do you spray with, and when do you start and stop?
Thank you,
zack


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2011)

I use a basic Ortho virus/fungus etc spray from the H. Depot. You have to start early but not during budding/flowering time. I believe you need to spray every 4 weeks, I have to look it up again as I have just started again. It only needs to be on the leaves a few hours to be effective.

Alternate intervals are to be sprayed with an insecticide.. This is to contine thru a few weeks before harvest.

I have a problem with fungus more than anything else. Too many and long damp days in the spring. Once the fungus's start it's real hard to control.

To answer your question better I would visit your local depot type store or garden center and grab the smartest person there and grill them.


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2011)

Grape leaf folders are easily controlled with applications of sevin. That also control Japanese Beetles , Rose Chafers, Steeley Beetles and Grape Berry moths. Only spray as needed and quit spraying two weeks or more before anticipated harvest. Check the label recommendations for your own state.


----------



## zack67360 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you. What exactly does the mold on the grapes look like? I haven't noticed anything with the grapes, other than some are withered amongst the good ones. But I figured it was bugs as I've noticed wasps on the grapes that appear to be eating.
z


----------

